# Ccdb im 951



## miker_G (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Intense 951 gekauft. Orginal war im 951 ein Fox RC4 verbaut. Jetzt habe ich mich für einen Ccdb entschieden. Im Ccdb sind keine normale bushings verbaut sowie beim Fox RS etc. jetzt passen meine Buchsen dort nicht rein. Die frage ist wie kann ich dieses problem lösen und wo kann ich die benötigte Buchsen bekommen?

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe.


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Mai 2011)

mail to shocker... da gibts auf jeden fall hilfe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miker_G (15. Mai 2011)

Also die sagen Gleitbushings raus und Du bushings rein. Aber wo bekomm ich die Du bushings die passen in einem CCdb. Weil Fox Du bushings sind zu klein.


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Mai 2011)

Ich versuche mittlerweile seit 2 Monaten neue Bushings  für den CCDB zu bekommen. Cosmic Sports ist Deutschlandvertrieb und vertröstet mich jeweils immer um eine Woche, da sie angeblich auf eine Teilelieferung aus USA warten. Nachdem mir das zu doof war, habe ich CC selbst kontaktiert und den Fall geschildert. Die haben mich an Cosmic verwiesen mit dem Hinweis, die hätten alle Teile lagernd. Nachdem ich sowohl Cosmic als auch CC nochmals kontaktiert habe, habe ich seit ca. 10 Tagen von keinen von beiden mehr eine Antwort erhalten. Auch Shops die angeblich Service für den CCDB anbieten, sagten mir jeweils das sie auf Ersatzteile warten... Wenn jemand einen anderen Shop kennt, immer her damit.


----------



## teatimetom (16. Mai 2011)

http://www.downhill-board.com/60262-double-barrel-service-in-oe-oder-europa-2.html

mal dem link folgen , Ina macht vermutlich passende lager mit 15.85 mm .

Ich hatte ja richtig glück, hab mir von Cane Creek USA damals ein Eyelet für ein DEMO drehen lassen, das hat genau 15 mm im durchmesser.


----------



## iRider (16. Mai 2011)

Probier einen Shop in USA. Wenn CC die hat dann kann der Shop die in 2 Tagen besorgen. Und da es Kleinteile sind sollte auch der Zoll nicht so extrem ausfallen.


----------



## miker_G (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

werde die dann wohl beim INA bestellen. Kann jemanden mir sagen welche maßen ich dort bestellen soll.


----------



## Master80 (29. Mai 2011)

miker_G schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde die dann wohl beim INA bestellen. Kann jemanden mir sagen welche maßen ich dort bestellen soll.




Du brauchst Zöllische DU buchsen
außendurchmesser= 15,9mm
Innen= 12,7mm
breite= 12,7mm

Leider verbaut Cane Creek zoll buchsen und keine metrischen.


----------



## leithuhn (8. Juni 2011)

Verwendet nicht Manitou auch solche Buchsen?
Kann man daher nicht einfach Manitou-Buchsen kaufen?
Gruß Oli


----------



## MoNu (22. Juni 2011)

also vom durchmesser her kann ich die ganz normalen dreiteiligen fox buchsen nehmen? also nicht du DU Buchsen!


----------



## sternschnupper (20. September 2011)

das gleitlager im dämpferauge ist zöllisch, und KEIN standardmaß. sind von "norglide".
gabs mal bei mountainbikes.net, haben die aber im moment nicht.
tf-tuning hat welche:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/Miscellaneous/Mount-Kits-and-Bushings/Eyelet-Bushings
(sind dort übrigens als 16mm tituliert, wahrscheinlich aber stimmen eher die zöllischen 15.9mm)

@MoNu: was du meinst, nennt man allgemein eher "dämpferhülsen". da passen die fox (12,7mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GingensBest (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Boys,

ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Intense 951 Frame gegönnt der gerade beim Lackieren ist und mir heute einen CCDB über den Bikemarkt bestellt, bin mal gespannt wie gut das Bike mein Makulu ersetzen kann...

Nun eine Frage, hat mir einer die einbaubreiten der Dämpferbuchsen parat? Ich kann gerade ja leider nicht messen, möchte aber am liebsten noch heute meine Huber Bushings bestellen...

Grüße und Danke vorab

Markus


----------

